# pec inj fail update.. wearing shirts during sex lmao



## Hero Swole (May 15, 2013)

is it getting better or what? a couple days ago i shot prop into my other pec no bruising at all but yesterday chest day was bitch. mad pipe. i had to take 1 vicodin last night so i could sleep i had pipe on bis, chest, quads.


----------



## losieloos (May 15, 2013)

I dont think your hand would care if you keep your shirt on or off.


----------



## Hero Swole (May 15, 2013)

losieloos said:


> I dont think your hand would care if you keep your shirt on or off.


but what about stacy's mom


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 15, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> mad pipe. i had to take 1 vicodin last night so i could sleep i had pipe on bis,



I hate bi pipe. Tell Herm to quit putting his bi pipe on you.


----------



## DF (May 15, 2013)

Looks like you knicked a good sized blood vessel.  Some nice bleeding there.  Looks like it's clearing up & pin your ass brother.  Don't listen to these guys.  Keep it simple.


----------



## AlphaD (May 15, 2013)

Damn Hero,  push pin in, don't use a hammer to get in there!   Well you just scared me from doing pec shots!!!


----------



## Georgia (May 15, 2013)

Couldn't tell if that was an ass or chest for a minute....which is kind of a compliment


----------



## ccpro (May 15, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Couldn't tell if that was an ass or chest for a minute....which is kind of a compliment



LMFAO....it's true, hairy ass bitch!!!!


----------



## PFM (May 15, 2013)

Soon be forgotten.


----------



## Azog (May 15, 2013)

ccpro said:


> LMFAO....it's true, hairy ass bitch!!!!



You guys think thats hairy? Fuck...good thing I shave my body.


----------



## Hero Swole (May 16, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Couldn't tell if that was an ass or chest for a minute....which is kind of a compliment


----------



## Jada (May 16, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Couldn't tell if that was an ass or chest for a minute....which is kind of a compliment



Lmao !!! Lol


----------



## Jada (May 16, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


>



Ken has competition


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 16, 2013)

im trying lats on my next cycle....  chest?  no fucking way


----------



## 502 (May 24, 2013)

nice ass bro, hahaha. My buddy every inj he did in glutes he got bruised like that. thought he was doing it wrong, so i did one for him, did the same shit.


----------



## DF (May 24, 2013)

What the hell is with the outbreak of ass pics?  Ken started a trend.


----------



## motark (May 24, 2013)

That right ther is a purple nurple


----------



## Dtownry (May 24, 2013)

Wow.  I hit pecs now and love it.  Funny thing though, got a hell of a bruise from a HCG shot the other day.  Couldn't believe it. Right on my sexy love handle.


----------



## jennerrator (May 24, 2013)

WTF? You sure your shit is good?


----------



## Hero Swole (May 24, 2013)

Jenner said:


> WTF? You sure your shit is good?



yeah its a trusted lab. i got the gear discounted a while back so maybe its not the best batch. i dont blame the gear though i totally messed it up it was way to low. i didnt get bruised when i shot the other pec correctly. the only other time i got bruised was when i did my left bicep even my forearm got bruised on that one.

its almost gone though.


----------



## Hero Swole (May 24, 2013)

this shit takes a while. i can still feel a tiny lump.


----------



## Hero Swole (May 24, 2013)

oh and you guys recommended that i use the 25g syringe. thanks but... FUCK THAT. it takes an hour to inject that oil. plus i gotta press on it like a mofo. i prefer 23g. but looking back the 22g where really harpoons im using them to draw now.


----------



## 69nites (May 24, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> oh and you guys recommended that i use the 25g syringe. thanks but... FUCK THAT. it takes an hour to inject that oil. plus i gotta press on it like a mofo. i prefer 23g. but looking back the 22g where really harpoons im using them to draw now.


Man up. You should be taking 30 seconds per ml anyway to avoid your titty looking like that.

What size barrel you using?


----------



## Hero Swole (May 24, 2013)

69nites said:


> Man up. You should be taking 30 seconds per ml anyway to avoid your titty looking like that.
> 
> What size barrel you using?



im using 25g now i got like 80 left. but when i shot the pec i used the 22g.


----------



## 69nites (May 24, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> im using 25g now i got like 80 left. but when i shot the pec i used the 22g.


No. What size syringe are you using with the 25?

And if you blasted that oil into your pec in a couple seconds with the 22g that's why you have a giant purple titty ;-).


----------



## Hero Swole (May 24, 2013)

69nites said:


> No. What size syringe are you using with the 25?
> 
> And if you blasted that oil into your pec in a couple seconds with the 22g that's why you have a giant purple titty ;-).



it was 1 inch


----------



## mistah187 (May 24, 2013)

I think he is asking how many cc is your syringe. Like 3 cc or 5 cc. If u got a 5cc syringe and 22g needle and u slam that shit in there u can end up with purple titties.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 24, 2013)

this is getting a little to weird for me guys.......

homo stuff


----------

